# Phenibut Advice for Social Anxiety. Dosage, timing, etc.



## rowebil (Oct 26, 2012)

TL;DR 
I talk about leaving a previous job and now wanting to find a new one. However, my social anxiety really restricts my daily functioning so much that I avoid situations like interviews, meetings, meeting new people, etc.
I have Phenibut and everyone tells me that it works. 
I have tried it twice many weeks ago and it doesn't do much. I never noticed anything different. 
So I'm wondering if it works for anyone else here and what do you suggest I do with it as in timing of dose, the amount, etc.
I'll edit this and add my previous notes on how much I took and what I felt the last time taking it, so then you can see that I don't feel much. 
I have the HCL stuff, too. 




LONG VERSION - story time... 
Might delete.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

the recommended dose of phenibut never did anything for me either.

Try 2g am and pm, then Day 2 - 1.5g am and pm and then 3rd day, 1g am and 1g pm. Then stop for 3/4 days. It can build in your system hence the tapering down of the dose straight away.


----------



## yaniv1512 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have faa.
And 600mg was perfect for me 

Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


----------



## Losti (Aug 23, 2012)

yaniv1512 said:


> I have faa.
> And 600mg was perfect for me
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920S using Tapatalk


I tried just that much today and overall can't say it did much of anything. :frown2: Not sure if I really felt or noticed anything different either. The only subtle things I felt was maybe a little bit more interested then usual in girls commuting to and from work. The first few hours at work I felt generally pretty negative and miserable though. The second half I felt okay and leaning more towards positive. Did not feel any more relaxed walking past peoples desks, making tea in the work kitchen and ordering food at the mall. Felt maybe a bit of mild dissociation at the beginning too, more derealization, ie like I was trapped in a bubble and pressing my face against the window trying to feel a connection and less distant from things.

I will probably try 900-1200 this weekend.


----------



## longlivephenibutwithdrawl (Nov 24, 2016)

Phenibut F.A.A compared to HCL is really not a battle worth fighting picking a side which one is better or worse. Your body's metabolism will respond better or worse to either form compared to mine for example, who gets no relief from FAA form.

Don't take phenibut daily. IMO it really is something you might want to dose larger for the first few days than maintenance doses every 3-4 days. I had withdrawal after many trial and errors to find how to dose phenibut right. I went into withdrawal from doses as little as 1g a day for 2.5 weeks. Addiction to phenibut will happen if you're taking it too much and often.

I am on month 3 of withdrawal from high doses over less than half a year.


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Careful with phenibut. 

It made me very hyper and goofy doing and saying things I'd later regret. I also started getting tourettes-like verbal tics shouting nonsense over & over again like scratching an itch.

It made music sound better and the following day afterglow lessened my SA a lot & made me more outgoing. I'd get rebound anxiety and paranoia two days later though and moderate monthly use led to a week of hellish withdrawal with psychosis like hallicinations, paranoid and suicidal thoughts.


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

I use between 500mg to max 2.5g and usually 1.5 or so works perfectly for me, but I try to only use it about 3x a week or less. I would be interested to know more about the perfect phenibut usage though


----------



## johnny088 (Dec 22, 2016)

i also take phenibut, at 1.5g seems to be the sweet spot for me, but only if i take them in a empty stomach .


----------

